# Men's Helpline



## wildflower (May 5, 2011)

The name has been deleted to protect the innocent....

Letter to the Men's Helpline:
 

Helpline,
 
I really need your advice on a serious problem: I have suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me. The usual signs: if the phone rings and I answer, the caller hangs up; she goes  out with the girls a lot. I try to stay awake to look out for her when she comes home but I usually fall asleep. Anyway last night about midnight I hid in the shed behind the boat. When she came home she got out of someone's car, buttoning her blouse, then she took her panties out of her purse and slipped them on. It was at that moment, crouched behind the boat, that I noticed a hairline crack in the outboard engine mounting bracket. Is that something I can weld or do I need to replace it? 
 
Signed,


----------



## scarbelly (May 5, 2011)

of either one


----------



## arnie (May 5, 2011)

Innocent;

You could take care or it yourself, but ask yourself is it really worth the risk of having that crack open up again. 

You may find yourself stranded, up a creek without a paddle, so to speak. 

If it were up to me I’d replace them both. 

While your at it you just as well upgrade by 2 feet and at least another 75 HP

You owe it to yourself, and who’s going to complain?   

Helpline


----------



## tyotrain (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

Is it under Warranty yet ???

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (May 5, 2011)

Trade er in for a newer model. While your at  it you might as well do the same for the boat as well. haha


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)




----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2011)

Normally, GREAT advice like that would be expensive. Thanks for the free-B.


----------

